# Anthony leads all scorers with 34 points



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> James scored eight of his 28 points in the final five minutes and Carmelo Anthony had 34 points to lead a group of incoming rookies to a 127-123 victory over a star-studded squad of veterans in the 18th annual Magic Johnson charity game at Staples Center.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1586253


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Impressive showing by both Melo and Lebron.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

I think Melo can be better than LeBron. The college experience is very important, LeBron came from High School and it's very hard to keep your stats. Great battle on DEC.02 in the NBA regular season.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

WOW, 1 year of college. That don't mean ish, it's how they handle the pressure and their drive to be successful.

He can be better than LeBron though if his heart is big, vice versa. They both pretty much have the same potential in my eyes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder what Lebron's assist and rebounding numbers were like?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Melo Better than LJ!*

Melo will be better than LJ, few years, but when James's body is bigger and stronger he will be much better and even BEST!


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

LeBron wil get a rude awakening once he enters the league. PG is by far the hardest position to learn in the NBA. I think on any other team, LeBron is a 3. But with the Cavs glut of swingmen, he is forced to play the point. I don't see a guy coming out of highschool and being a successful point gurad in this league right away. It just doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> LeBron wil get a rude awakening once he enters the league. PG is by far the hardest position to learn in the NBA. I think on any other team, LeBron is a 3. But with the Cavs glut of swingmen, he is forced to play the point. I don't see a guy coming out of highschool and being a successful point gurad in this league right away. It just doesn't happen very often.


Actually it's never happened, and I don't expect him to be successful right away. It's the media and everyone who wants to see high-lights of games thats puts that hype on him, instead of appreciating the game for what it is.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nice. melo gets no attention but quietly does his thing. james can have all the hype...doenst matter.


----------

